# MK3 Roadster.......???!



## TTSman (Feb 12, 2010)

Where is the roadster ????????
People dying to see it !!!!


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

I was told MkIII TTR will not be available until next year [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Strange they are no longer making the MkII and if you want a roadster, ............... tough

:idea: Hence I have ordered one of the very last MkII TTRs to be made.


----------



## sbd119 (Jan 2, 2010)

Just got a marketing e-mail from my dealer. Not sure how accurate but...

_*'For the topless fanatics, the new TT Roadster will follow a few months after release including a fabric-roof and come with a 355bhp 2.5 litre five-cylinder engine.'*_

Full text at link below....

http://www.sgsmith.co.uk/News/new-gener ... etail.aspx


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

missile said:


> I was told MkIII TTR will not be available until next year [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Strange they are no longer making the MkII and if you want a roadster, ............... tough
> 
> :idea: Hence I have ordered one of the very last MkII TTRs to be made.


wise move


----------



## richmcveigh (Jul 19, 2013)

sbd119 said:


> Just got a marketing e-mail from my dealer. Not sure how accurate but...
> 
> _*'For the topless fanatics, the new TT Roadster will follow a few months after release including a fabric-roof and come with a 355bhp 2.5 litre five-cylinder engine.'*_
> 
> ...


Hmmm, I thought the 2.5 five-cylinder was reserved for the RS?!


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

I would suggest that article is BS.

I do not believe the TTR will be released that soon or with a 2.5 engine


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

missile said:


> I would suggest that article is BS.
> 
> I do not believe the TTR will be released that soon or with a 2.5 engine


Must admit, I agree


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

missile said:


> I was told MkIII TTR will not be available until next year [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Strange they are no longer making the MkII and if you want a roadster, ............... tough
> 
> :idea: Hence I have ordered one of the very last MkII TTRs to be made.


When you due to pick it up... In time for the Swiss TTour ? 8)


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Templar said:


> When you due to pick it up... In time for the Swiss TTour ? 8)


It is in transit and I expect to collect it w/c 05th May. Looking forward to the tour :!:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

missile said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > When you due to pick it up... In time for the Swiss TTour ? 8)
> ...


Exciting stuff.. Was it one of the limited edition roadsters ?


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Yes, with lots of toys on my options list. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

missile said:


> Yes, with lots of toys on my options list. [smiley=book2.gif]


Excellent  hope you negotiated a healthy discount ?


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

I got what I thought was a cracking deal. :arrow:


----------



## TTSman (Feb 12, 2010)

http://www.audiblog.nl/2014/05/de-nieuw ... impressie/


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

patatus said:


>


I like it.... Bug I can't help thinking that the front of the car looks "heavy"


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Agreed


----------

